# Nvidia quadro nvs 420



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 18, 2012)

How would this card be in a crunching/folding rig. There is one on my local CL. The person that has it has been trying to sell it for acouple months now. How would it compare to the GTX560 in my i7 860 system. That system isn't used for any games beside the likes of bejeweled. Would putting the NVS 420 in it increase it's crunching/folding performance enough to justify $225 and still be able to play bejeweled? 

CL add- http://norfolk.craigslist.org/sys/3341364670.html


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 18, 2012)

so no one has any idea of how well this card would perform crunching/folding?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think that the card is fairly outdated.  Workstation graphics cards are not really worth it for their raw power, you would usually use those in a professional setting.

They are intentionally overpriced because they have specific uses.

For $220 you can do a whole hell of a lot better.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I think that the card is fairly outdated.  Workstation graphics cards are not really worth it for their raw power, you would usually use those in a professional setting.
> 
> They are intentionally overpriced because they have specific uses.
> 
> For $220 you can do a whole hell of a lot better.



indeed u can get better for less money


----------



## Disparia (Oct 18, 2012)

The Quadro NVS series is for driving up to 4 high-resolution monitors at low-power draw with enough grunt to do Aero, etc. For comparison the entry-level Quadro 600 is cheaper, and immensely more powerful. Putting it all in perspective: a Quadro 600 is more or less a GT 430!

Like 3870x2 said, $220 can buy you a lot better card for folding, like a second GTX 560. They're only like $170 new, probably much less used.


Edit:
GTX 570 FS, $200 OBO: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173862

Searching around, seems like it gets 13-17K ppd. I haven't been following FAH as much as I used to, so I don't know how that compares to other solutions in this price range.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I was thinking since it's designed for actual work and not graphics(not saying graphics isn't work, it is) that it might score really well in number crunching.

And about the getting a second GTX560, I'd get a 7770 new for $125 before getting a 560 for crunching. The 7770 crushes the GTX580 in GPGPU. Here is alittle chart someone on the WCG forum created showing various cards and how they compare in GPGPU applications.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was thinking since it's designed for actual work and not graphics(not saying graphics isn't work, it is) that it might score really well in number crunching.
> 
> And about the getting a second GTX560, I'd get a 7770 new for $125 before getting a 560 for crunching. The 7770 crushes the GTX580 in GPGPU. Here is alittle chart someone on the WCG forum created showing various cards and how they compare in GPGPU applications.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/gpuwcg054.jpg



I believe workstation graphics cards have built in functions (maybe even hardware) that are required for some applications.

I have used a workstation graphics card for gaming (the G92 equivalent graphics card)
After installing drivers, this thing runs CS:GO maxed out, along with a lot of other games.

I havent actually verified that it is in fact G92, but this card feels like it runs almost as fast as my 6850.


----------

